# Akku für Echolot



## Dominik.L (5. Oktober 2014)

Hi zusammen,

auf was muss ich denn beim Akku und Ladegerät Kauf achten? Klar ist mir, dass er 12V und ausreichend Ampere haben sollte und am besten ein Bleigelakku sein sollte. 

ich wollte nicht sehr viel dafür ausgeben und habe diesen gefunden: http://www.ebay.de/itm/BLEI-AKKU-12...t=DE_TV_Video_Audio_Akkus&hash=item43ace1e8a6

Taugt der was? Benutze übrigens das Lowrance Elite 4 HDI.


----------



## schwedenklausi (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Akku für Echolot*

schau mal hier :http://www.angeln-shop.de/wft-new-power-cube.html?s=14051&gclid=CLz_z8PBlcECFUnlwgodZKgAVQ

schwedenklausi


----------



## Dominik.L (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Akku für Echolot*

sieht interessant aus, hat aber nur 7ah. da is das echo nach 9 std 20 min aus. bin schon manchmal 10-12 std auf dem wasser.


----------



## mlkzander (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Akku für Echolot*

dann hol dir nen entsprechenden lithium akku..........

wie kommst du darauf, dass ein blei/gel der BESTE wäre?


----------



## Dominik.L (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Akku für Echolot*

hab ich mal gelesen, weil die einbaulage bei bleigelakkus egal ist. lithium ionen akkus sind sehr teuer. was passt denn an meinem akku aus dem link nicht?


----------



## uwe Leu (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Akku für Echolot*

Hallo ich habe seit Jahren eine 12 Ah Bleigel Batterie nach Norwegen mit hält 1,5 Tage durch(Lowrence mit GPS), 7 Ah wäre mir etwas schwach, aber Bleigel ist allemal ok. Säure Batterie ist halt blöd wenn es kippelt.
Gruß Uwe.


----------



## Zanderandre (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Akku für Echolot*

Kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen. Normalen Gelakku z.b. Für einen Aufsitzmäher und dazu ein kleines Kfz Ladegerät. Reicht völlig.


----------



## zokker (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Akku für Echolot*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> hab ich mal gelesen, weil die einbaulage bei bleigelakkus egal ist. lithium ionen akkus sind sehr teuer. was passt denn an meinem akku aus dem link nicht?



Hallo Dominik, das Angebot ist ok und bei dem Preis machste auch nichts verkehrt.
Die Einbaulage ist egal, kannst auch kopfüber betreiben.|wavey:


----------



## Dominik.L (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Akku für Echolot*

genau das wollte ich hören, danke zusammen!


----------

